# Post those 622 install reports from today????



## sunfire01 (Feb 7, 2006)

I know alot of people got their 622's installed today, where are you at??

Jason


----------



## pdxsam (Jun 20, 2004)

sunfire01 said:


> I know alot of people got their 622's installed today, where are you at??
> 
> Jason


Mine was activated today... works just like the 942 did nice and smooth.

One thing I DO NOT like is now having to hit the DVR button twice to get to my recordings. Hitting it once brings you to a menu where you can choose either the recordings or dish on demand.

That's not good at all.

Back to playing.

Sam


----------



## monoparadox (Feb 19, 2006)

sunfire01 said:


> I know alot of people got their 622's installed today, where are you at??
> 
> Jason


My installer is at work right now -- after dark here in the Midwest. I narrowly averted disaster:

========================WARNING==========================

I have a Superdish/811 setup. I'm upgrading to a 622 and need a Dish1000 to get the complete HD package (on 129). MAKE SURE Dish is VERY CLEAR about having the 1000 on your order. It took the tech about 2 hrs. on the phone to get this clarified with DISH.

The tech said DISH is VERY RELUCTANT to upgrade a Superdish to the 1000 if you already have HD.

Good luck! I needed some today.


----------



## zbart (Feb 22, 2006)

I have been a long time viewer of this site. About 2 years now. I just decided to register and post today. Better late than never! I had the 622 installed yesterday. Everything went pretty smooth, the installers were in and out in about an hour and a half. So far I have been happy with the 622. I like the 16:9 format on the guide. Big improvement over the 811. I don't know what I did without DVR. It is unbelievable. The only problem I have experienced is when I am watching a show on TV1 and start to view a recorded program on TV2. On a couple of occasions, both TV's would go black and I would get static sound. I go ahead and do a reset and everyting is ok. It does not happen all the time but it has happened 3 times since install. I called Dish and spoke to a Tech to report the problem. She took my system info and was going to document the problem. Not sure if anyone else has experienced this issue?


----------



## IsHDHere (Jan 31, 2006)

Will my did not happen and boy I was mad today. I got a call yesterday to confirm everything 622 install with a dish 1000. I was set I thought.
Well 4:00 came around and no one had show up. I placed the call which they checked with the local guys which stated they did not have any Dish 1000. So I starting complainting loudly. About 30 mins later a DISH tech shows up at my door stating he is here for the install. I said what are you going to install he stated the 622. I asked how am I going to get all the HD channels. He said that could be a problem. It went down hill from there. So they will come back when they have a Dish 1000. Could be April I was told. They did credit me one month. (Big Deal).
Now I just turned on the TV with no local channels. I guess I am back on the phone. My next call is about to be cancel DISH so called Service.


----------



## sunfire01 (Feb 7, 2006)

IsHDHere said:


> Will my did not happen and boy I was mad today. I got a call yesterday to confirm everything 622 install with a dish 1000. I was set I thought.
> Well 4:00 came around and no one had show up. I placed the call which they checked with the local guys which stated they did not have any Dish 1000. So I starting complainting loudly. About 30 mins later a DISH tech shows up at my door stating he is here for the install. I said what are you going to install he stated the 622. I asked how am I going to get all the HD channels. He said that could be a problem. It went down hill from there. So they will come back when they have a Dish 1000. Could be April I was told. They did credit me one month. (Big Deal).
> Now I just turned on the TV with no local channels. I guess I am back on the phone. My next call is about to be cancel DISH so called Service.


did you get your 622 activated in the meantime?

Jason


----------



## monoparadox (Feb 19, 2006)

IsHDHere said:


> About 30 mins later a DISH tech shows up at my door stating he is here for the install. I said what are you going to install he stated the 622. I asked how am I going to get all the HD channels. He said that could be a problem. It went down hill from there. So they will come back when they have a Dish 1000. Could be April I was told. They did credit me one month. (Big Deal).
> Now I just turned on the TV with no local channels. I guess I am back on the phone. My next call is about to be cancel DISH so called Service.


I narrowly averted the same situation. Fortunately, I had a persistent installer and he had a 1000 on the truck. After 2 hours on the phone with DISH, he got the okay. It's 7:30 pm/dark and he's installing it right now.(Midwestern work ethic


----------



## bthessel (Oct 26, 2004)

My install is scheduled for Saturday the 25th. You guys are scaring me I think I will call right now and check on my order.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

My 622 was activated yesterday. The installer arrived on time, did a pretty good job, and they had the right parts. There was a problem with the UHF remote to TV2. It wouldn't work beyond 15 ft. I had two cables ran under my house for the distribution of TV2. It is very tight under the house. The installer was not a small fellow. I think he lifted the house at least twice. The another problem was with the activation. After the installer called E* and had them authorize the 622 on the HD Platinum and deactivate the 811, he left. I noticed that all of the new HD channels were still red in the guide and I couldn't access them. I called E* and found out that I was still on the AEP, no package change. After the excellent CSR did some data entry on the computer, I had all the channels. I later went into Locks to set a password. It had a password already. I sure as heck didn't know what it was so I had to call E* back for an unlock. Having used two 921's for about 2 years now, it took me all of 20 minutes to fall in love with the 622. Oh, most importantly, I'm saving 34 cents a month with the new package!?


----------



## sunfire01 (Feb 7, 2006)

bthessel said:


> My install is scheduled for Saturday the 25th. You guys are scaring me I think I will call right now and check on my order.


Let us know what they say, I called yesterday and all the tech could tell me is they are supposed to install a 2nd dish? Who knows!!!???

Jason


----------



## sunfire01 (Feb 7, 2006)

boylehome said:


> My 622 was activated yesterday. The installer arrived on time, did a pretty good job, and they had the right parts. There was a problem with the UHF remote to TV2. It wouldn't work beyond 15 ft. I had two cables ran under my house for the distribution of TV2. It is very tight under the house. The installer was not a small fellow. I think he lifted the house at least twice. The another problem was with the activation. After the installer called E* and had them authorize the 622 on the HD Platinum and deactivate the 811, he left. I noticed that all of the new HD channels were still red in the guide and I couldn't access them. I called E* and found out that I was still on the AEP, no package change. After the excellent CSR did some data entry on the computer, I had all the channels. I later went into Locks to set a password. It had a password already. I sure as heck didn't know what it was so I had to call E* back for an unlock. Having used two 921's for about 2 years now, it took me all of 20 minutes to fall in love with the 622.


Did you get a dish 1000 or 2nd dish?

Jason


----------



## dragon762 (Feb 1, 2006)

My install was scheduled between 12-5 today. Dish employee showed up at 2:30.

I have 2 dishes, which they upgraded to DPP lnbs.

I had already hooked up the receiver, so they checked it and called for activation.

CSR entered the receiver ID incorrectly and it took a tech support person to fix it.

Had to reset receiver and unplug it for 1 minute.

Plugged in receiver and my Platinum package was active.

Everything working and I am recording two shows to the DVR (in HD)


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Dish tech called me at 12:05pm. He was in my driveway putting together the dish. Since I was 5 min away, I clocked out and drove home. Very nice polite young man said I was the first install his group had done in Lubbock ( I know of 1 other person that got setup yesterday).

He had to install a new pole for the satellite head (Dish 1000) because my old one was not plumb side to side. Used the cabling from my 301 with a diplexer on the back of the 622. Installed a switch because I will be keeping one 301 in the bedroom.

622 was installed in my office, he looked around for the HDTV, and I pointed out my Sony D50Q (see my avatar). I guess he had never seen a three eyed monster, because he asked me how much replacement bulbs cost. So, I said they last 10-15 thousand hours and are only $500 each, but that's every 10years or so.

He aligned the head on the new base and tuned it right in. All-in-all everything took about 1.5 hours. Watched Olympic hockey for a couple of minutes before going back to work.

Now I'm learning how to use it.

O, by the way the ATSC tuner is better than both my Accurian 6000 and my Samsung SIR-T351 at locking locals, two of which are very low power (<1kW).

Now I have 10 local DTV channels (3 in HD) and 23 satellite HD channels.


----------



## sunfire01 (Feb 7, 2006)

dragon762 said:


> My install was scheduled between 12-5 today. Dish employee showed up at 2:30.
> 
> I have 2 dishes, which they upgraded to DPP lnbs.
> 
> ...


So what 2 dishes did you have before? All they did was replace the lnbs what kinda switch do you have?

Jason


----------



## monoparadox (Feb 19, 2006)

sunfire01 said:


> Let us know what they say, I called yesterday and all the tech could tell me is they are supposed to install a 2nd dish? Who knows!!!???
> 
> Jason


I suppose this can vary by area. But here's what my installer told me, and he seems like a no-BS kind of guy:

1. All new installs are moving to the Dish1000.
2. If you are an existing HD package customer with a SuperDish, DISH is reluctant to provide the 1000 upgrade. (which makes no sense, but it was obvious DISH had some kinks to work out)
3. It is not as easy as pulling a 1000 off the truck and putting it in for you. It must be on the work order from DISH or you will have a problem activating on their computer system.

The bottom line: make sure the 1000 is ON THE WORK ORDER or you're probably in for some grief. AND don't accept any vagueness from the CSR's. MAKE SURE it's on the order!


----------



## sunfire01 (Feb 7, 2006)

monoparadox said:


> I suppose this can vary by area. But here's what my installer told me, and he seems like a no-BS kind of guy:
> 
> 1. All new installs are moving to the Dish1000.
> 2. If you are an existing HD package customer with a SuperDish, DISH is reluctant to provide the 1000 upgrade. (which makes no sense, but it was obvious DISH had some kinks to work out)
> ...


But seeing that my install is this saturday isn't it too late to make sure without having to reschedule?

Jason


----------



## IsHDHere (Jan 31, 2006)

IsHDHere said:


> Will my did not happen and boy I was mad today. I got a call yesterday to confirm everything 622 install with a dish 1000. I was set I thought.
> Well 4:00 came around and no one had show up. I placed the call which they checked with the local guys which stated they did not have any Dish 1000. So I starting complainting loudly. About 30 mins later a DISH tech shows up at my door stating he is here for the install. I said what are you going to install he stated the 622. I asked how am I going to get all the HD channels. He said that could be a problem. It went down hill from there. So they will come back when they have a Dish 1000. Could be April I was told. They did credit me one month. (Big Deal).
> Now I just turned on the TV with no local channels. I guess I am back on the phone. My next call is about to be cancel DISH so called Service.


Just got my locals turned back up. The lady that placed my new order today turned off my locals. I was told they could come back out on the morning of the 23rd. with a Dish 1000. Which I was gald to here that. I have not activated the 622 as of yet.


----------



## dhaberer (Feb 1, 2006)

installed. the received is DEAD. Bad HDD. Couldn't be more disappointed.


----------



## TOAST (Feb 9, 2006)

Install set for tomrow am. I got call from dish at 2:30 today. Ill let you know how it go, and what hardware thay install.


----------



## dragon762 (Feb 1, 2006)

sunfire01 said:


> So what 2 dishes did you have before? All they did was replace the lnbs what kinda switch do you have?
> 
> Jason


I have a dish 500 for 110 & and 119. I had a dish 300 for 61.5, which was replaced with a dish 500 with a single dishpro lnb.

I only have the 622 and a 6000, so the only switch is the internal one in the DPP lnb. I had 2 coax running from the old switch 64 to the house (about 180 feet). The installer used one for the 622 (used a seperator) and ran the other to the 6000 and installed a legacy adaptor.

The 622 pricture and sound have been excellent. I use component connector and fiber optic audio.

OTA is OUTSTANDING. Much better and more stable than the 6000.


----------



## bthessel (Oct 26, 2004)

sunfire01 said:


> Let us know what they say, I called yesterday and all the tech could tell me is they are supposed to install a 2nd dish? Who knows!!!???
> 
> Jason


I'm good, I went through tech support and she looked at my order and said yes she does see the dish 1000 on the order.


----------



## rmrm (Feb 7, 2006)

bthessel said:


> I'm good, I went through tech support and she looked at my order and said yes she does see the dish 1000 on the order.


I had my install yeaterday. Went well but not with out scares. Installer called previous day and said order is for to connect one TV only, while I had asked second TV in bedroom to be connected. After 10 min with CSR I got that set right.
After that everything was smooth. There was no need for dish or switch changes. All I had was "excellent" as per installer. (I have dish 500 for 110 and 119 and another dish 500 for 61.5 ). He did connect the other TV. Must say there is vast improvement over 811. Not to mention DVR. This my first DVR and I am wondering how TV can be watched with out one in just one day with 622.


----------



## ekrause77 (Feb 1, 2006)

My SILVER package was not on the work order for the install so the tech didn't bring a 1000 Dish with him. He said if an HD package was not on the work order they wouldn't bring one for you. After calling DISH, they scheduled for Dish1000 install Thursday(it was in my account to get the Silver package, but the computer was screwed up and they couldn't enter it when I ordered). He installed the reciever anyway and then had trouble geting the UHF remote to work(finally I looked in the manual and showed him how to get it to work). It was the first one he'd even seen much less installed. I asked about getting my OTA HD channels thru the 622 and he told me that wasn't possible and I had to turn the 622 off and use the antenna on the TV. I just agreed with him and hooked up the antenna to the 622 after he left and everything works great. The only question I have is, there anything else I need to make sure they have on the Truck other than Dish1000 for the install tomorrow??


----------



## Notorious (Aug 18, 2005)

Quick Question:

I already have HD (921) and am getting my 622 installed today. I have 2 dishes on my House, I mainly to get a Foreign Channel and the other to get all the other Stuff...I think its a DISH 500. Is he going to have to get me a new dish even though I get HD already?????


----------



## Notorious (Aug 18, 2005)

Dude is here right now...he just told me that I should have waited as DISH is coming out next month with the 633 which will have 3 Triple Recievers!! JUST KIDDING!!! But yes he is here and installing..so far so good.


----------



## sunfire01 (Feb 7, 2006)

ekrause77 said:


> My SILVER package was not on the work order for the install so the tech didn't bring a 1000 Dish with him. He said if an HD package was not on the work order they wouldn't bring one for you. After calling DISH, they scheduled for Dish1000 install Thursday(it was in my account to get the Silver package, but the computer was screwed up and they couldn't enter it when I ordered). He installed the reciever anyway and then had trouble geting the UHF remote to work(finally I looked in the manual and showed him how to get it to work). It was the first one he'd even seen much less installed. I asked about getting my OTA HD channels thru the 622 and he told me that wasn't possible and I had to turn the 622 off and use the antenna on the TV. I just agreed with him and hooked up the antenna to the 622 after he left and everything works great. The only question I have is, there anything else I need to make sure they have on the Truck other than Dish1000 for the install tomorrow??


So are you using a dish 500 only with the 622 now or did you already have a 2nd dish?

Jason


----------



## JOprandi (Jan 26, 2005)

I had my 622 installed yesterday. It took a really long time, but it wasn't the installers fault. The feed I had from my superdish on 105 went out about 2 weeks ago and I thought it was and LNB or switch. It turned out to be the cable buried somewhere under ground.

After installing the 1000 dish and running a cable above ground, he found out that he could not get a very strong signal on 129. He looked all around my yard to find a good spot for the dish where he could pick up all 3 satellites and could not find one. Finally he installed another dish 500 to pick up 129 at a different location.

They would not give me a DPP44 switch, but we were able to use diplexors and only 2 RG6 cables coming up to the 622. One line carrying my OTA feed and one satellite signal and the other carrying the TV2 out back down to the distribution center in the basement and the other satellite feed.

The 622 is working like a champ, I am really happy with it so far. The OTA tuner is much better than the 811.

I was also told that I owned my 811 (I know I didn't buy it I was leasing it) and the installer told me I could keep it and do what very I like with it.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

ekrause77 said:


> ....I asked about getting my OTA HD channels thru the 622 and he told me that wasn't possible and I had to turn the 622 off and use the antenna on the TV. I just agreed with him and hooked up the antenna to the 622 after he left and everything works great. ...


be sure you inform the tech that the 622 does do OTA so he doesn't inform some other customer incorrectly  the last thing we need are installers running around saying the 622 doesn't do OTA  hahaha


----------



## Boomer27 (Feb 1, 2006)

sunfire01 said:


> I know alot of people got their 622's installed today, where are you at??
> 
> Jason


As a follow up; I installed the 622 again, the tech showed up took a look at the set up and said he was glad I hooked it up for him. He called Dish and I was live. BTW since I live in a canyon and surrounded on three sides by canyon walls I couldn't get 61.5, I had him check to see if I could get 129 and unfortunately I can't get that either. I'm happy with what I have (he was surprised that I got 110 and 119.

First impressions, menus are improved (look and feel) additional features. Recorded something, I'm not sure I like the menu to get to what I've recorded but can live with it and haven't had to reboot the box yet which was becoming a weekly occurrence with my 921. Took a look at the movies on demand (yawn). Reviews ongoing..


----------



## politico31 (Dec 9, 2005)

Well, wish I was as lucky as most of you! My install was scheduled for 2/21, noone showed up so I called a tech guy, turns out the installers were never notified! The installer has to drive 200 miles, first available the 15th of March. I cried big tears, the tech guy was sympathetic & even made some long distance calls.

I've got a sw64, a 6000, 500 and a 300 dishes(DP but not DPP) so I guess I'm just SOL until somebody gets up here. All I can do is enjoy the experiences of those more lucky on this site (which, by the way, I enjoy tremendously).

Remember me in your prayers...


----------



## Notorious (Aug 18, 2005)

My 622 was installed today.

When all was said and done went smoothly. Havent noticed software issues. 

- Though you need to hit DVR twice to get to recorded programs...

- looks like you can only extend a Recording to 90 minutes beyond the set time....

- I like the extended 2.5 hour guide

- Funny how they toned down the looks of the 622 which is quite bland compared to the 921s flashy looks. But as long as it works beter than the 921 Im happy.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Notorious said:


> My 622 was installed today.
> 
> When all was said and done went smoothly. Havent noticed software issues.
> 
> ...


Since you apparentely had/have a 921, do you know if the 622 has the same buffer time for pausing a show? The 921 is 2 hours, but I heard that the later ones (like the 942) is only an hour. Is this true?


----------



## fireman_mck (Feb 1, 2006)

I had my install yesterday 2/21 as well. Local installation company called (they are from Silver Spring, MD and I live in Rockville, MD) the night before to confirm, then the day of the install to confirm again. I was supposed to get it installed between 12-5pm. They told me it would be closer to 12pm. A seperate van arrived and delivered a new 622 and a Dish 1000. I did not tell them I had one 622 already . One never knows!

Installer arrived around 2pm and finished at 3:35-4:00. They installed Dish 1000 (their first install of this new dish). They had problems locking in 129. So after a while they ended up leaving the Dish 1000 to get 110 and 119 and then installed my old 500 to point to 61.5. I may have a tree that is obstructing 129 from my roof.

After that it all went smooth. One of the installers was very familiar with the 921 and 942. He mentioned that the 921 took 3 hours to download the new software ... yikes! I get all my Silver HD channels and they look great. I have a small Radio Shack off-air antenna ontop of my Mitsubishi 46809 TV and it does a pretty good job in getting all the locals. Some need me to rotate the off-air (this one has a handy UHF remote control to make the change without needing to touch the antenna itself. Later I'll install a outdoor antenna).

I now need to spend some more time to get familiar with this new receiver as I came from a 508. I did notice a little lip sync issues with TV2. I am running at dual mode.

More later.


----------



## Notorious (Aug 18, 2005)

Couple more note:

- the 30 second fast forward is ACTUALLY 30 seconds..unlike the 921 which seemed random, sometime 10 seconds , sometime 40....

- Lujan, not sure on the buffer time yet, but when you pause / fast forward it does have a Tivo like status bar.


----------



## dmjung (May 9, 2004)

2/21 was our install date, but rain and a metal roof kept it from happening (per Dish policy apparently, but I wouldn't do it myself either.) The installer did look around and go over everything that was supposed to happen...our account didn't have anything other than the old HD package with our 6000 so that got straightened out along with some other minor details. We're rescheduled for some far-off date at this point, but as soon as we get a break in the weather he said they'd bump us into their schedule.

--David


----------



## Stickboy (Aug 19, 2005)

I replaced my Dish 501(Dish 500 Satellite) with a 622. Mine was installed yesterday, however mine work order said to install a Dish 500 instead of a 1000. When the installer called tech support they said that all 622s were to be installed with a Dish1000 if geographically possible and there was an e-mail to the installers to that effect, however my installation company never recevied such e-mail. However my Dish 1000 install is scheduled for Monday, unfortuantely she activated my DISH HD Gold package along with the installation of the 1000 so i cannot receive DISH HD channels until then. My Top180 and HD OTA channels work quite nice however.


----------



## TOAST (Feb 9, 2006)

WELL NOT SO GOOD. Just watched the van pull away, the to guy from russia (or the local mall) left me with a hell of a mess! Not only did i have to run new lines for them but had to pick up all the trash when thay left. I WAS Left with 2 dp34s and legacey addapters for my 3700 and 7100 recivers, new dish 500 but LNB. Dish is sending out the LNB I need and i will finsh install. also the guy in the van wanted 25 bucks for the lines i ran for him .


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

I have installed 4-622's since 2/13. In my follow-up calls, all 4 customers say they are very pleased so far. I have 3-942 customers waiting for rebate date to upgrade.


----------



## sunfire01 (Feb 7, 2006)

VDP07 said:


> I have installed 4-622's since 2/13. In my follow-up calls, all 4 customers say they are very pleased so far. I have 3-942 customers waiting for rebate date to upgrade.


Does the work order on the 622's say anything about a dish 1000 or seperate dish for new HD customers? I wanna make sure my installer knows that I need another dish?

Jason


----------



## TOAST (Feb 9, 2006)

wish you did mine.


----------



## TOAST (Feb 9, 2006)

installer had dish on spk phone, dish asked if he installed 1000 ???? Im in NJ cant use 1000 , dont thay know that. dish?


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

I believe the dish designation on agreement depends on whether it was built on reatailer website using r-connect. in any case a Dish CSR can definately make a note on the work order requesting the a Dish 1000. I Install Dish 1000's on all new customer installs as a matter of course in my area anyways. So everyone is happy


----------



## pajer (Jan 9, 2004)

ordered 622 feb 1st with install date of feb 28th. 622 arrived today, i called installer to see if they had any sooner dates available, they gave me friday feb 24th between 12-5. hoo-ray!. one quick question , i currnetly have a 501 i am going to deactivate, i have about 10 hours of programs i have recorded on the hard drive, will i need to watch them before i deactivate or will i still be able to access them after deactivation. thanks , pajer


----------



## sunfire01 (Feb 7, 2006)

pajer said:


> ordered 622 feb 1st with install date of feb 28th. 622 arrived today, i called installer to see if they had any sooner dates available, they gave me friday feb 24th between 12-5. hoo-ray!. one quick question , i currnetly have a 501 i am going to deactivate, i have about 10 hours of programs i have recorded on the hard drive, will i need to watch them before i deactivate or will i still be able to access them after deactivation. thanks , pajer


how did you get your installers phone number?

Jason


----------



## arundc (Jan 14, 2006)

VDP07 said:


> I believe the dish designation on agreement depends on whether it was built on reatailer website using r-connect. in any case a Dish CSR can definately make a note on the work order requesting the a Dish 1000. I Install Dish 1000's on all new customer installs as a matter of course in my area anyways. So everyone is happy


Since you're in CA, not sure if you can answer my question. I am located in the DC metro area, specifically Maryland side. My current setup is Dish500 for 110 and 119, and Dish300 for 61.5 Do I really need to change the 500 to Dish1000 for 129? I need the seperate ANT for 61.5 since I subscribe to Int'l channels and I am told some HD channels are mirrored on 61.5 I currently have the 622 active and receiving all the HD channels. My scheduled install is next week - I was still able to activate the receiver since the basic wiring was there. Only thing I am hoping for is an upgrade from DP34 to DPP44 switch. Hope atleast this works out.


----------



## arundc (Jan 14, 2006)

sunfire01 said:


> how did you get your installers phone number?
> 
> Jason


i am assuming he meant he called Dish CSR or Tech support.


----------



## TOAST (Feb 9, 2006)

dish 1000 cant see 61.5 on the east coast (NJ) so why does tech from dish keep asking if 1000 was installed?


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

If you are upgrading to a VIP series or a 411 and do not currently receive programming from the 61.5 or 129, a Dish 1000, Addl. Dish 500, or a dish repoint is included in the install at no addl charge. The installer should arrive prepared to do 1 of these three.


----------



## sunfire01 (Feb 7, 2006)

VDP07 said:


> If you are upgrading to a VIP series or a 411 and do not currently receive programming from the 61.5 or 129, a Dish 1000, Addl. Dish 500, or a dish repoint is included in the install at no addl charge. The installer should arrive prepared to do 1 of these three.


Thank you, thats what I wanna here. Should be automatic. Work order shouldnt have to reflect a dish 1000.

Jason


----------



## TOAST (Feb 9, 2006)

did you see my install mess today (above) I hope this is not the norm.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

Pajer...DVR recordings can be viewed after receiver deactivation. 

arundc...I can see no reason why your current dish setup needs to be changed since HD programming is being brodcast from the 61.5 as well as the 129. 
as far as swapping your DP34, unless you are mixing legacy and DP equipment or want a single cable sat. feed to your 622, why swap it?


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

Can a Dish 1000 see 110,119 and 129 in NJ? I dont know off hand.


----------



## Mark06111 (Jan 31, 2006)

Me thinks many installers are "private contractors". That VDP07 places follow up calls puts he/she in a league of their own. Every contractor should make it a point to place follow up calls. It makes for great customer satisfaction even if the customer isn't fully satisfied. That VDP07 makes the effort says a ton about character. Cudos VDP! I commned your efforts!
My first experience with a DISH subcontractor was a nightmare (6 - 7 years ago). I've moved since and with the ViP series decided to give it a shot again. I called AT&T/SBC since the offer a monthly discount when you "bundle" services. My install is 2/25 afternoon, providing the weather holds up. The 622 was delivered a week ago and all calls to ATT/SBC & Dish to pull in the install date ended up with NIL. Looking forward to a GREAT experience. If my installer expectations are not met I'll send him/her on their way... I'll be bummed that it isn't hooked up yet, but I'm not putting up with BS installer crap.


----------



## TOAST (Feb 9, 2006)

Mark06111 Im with ya, installes should have good work habits if thay want to keep doing installs.


----------



## pajer (Jan 9, 2004)

when i ordered 622 on feb 1st, i originally had a install date of feb. 6th (yeah, right), dish called me back that evening with the new install date of feb. 28th, it was then that they gave me the installers phone number just in case i received the 622 early.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

VDP07 said:


> Can a Dish 1000 see 110,119 and 129 in NJ? I dont know off hand.


Not officially. A dish pointed a 61.5 and a dish 500 pointed at 110-119 is what is officially recommended.


----------



## David D (Feb 5, 2006)

Installer came today and did an 811 swap for the 622. So far ok. He left TV2 kind screwed up (needed to setup receiver again for TV2 and reboot it).

After having a plasma set for 18 months I can finally get to see my locals in HD. I am in NJ, abou 22 miles out of NYC..so I think I am one of the first new local HD markets for Dish. And it will be nice to catch the last few days of Olympics in HD as well.

I have one problem..We were watching Fox's American Idol tonight in HD and we get dropouts on the sound (like fraction of a second stuttering every 30-45 seconds) that we finally gave up and watched it in SD. Since this is my first few hours with this receiver, I am wondering what this could be...Preliminary check looks like it's just Fox HD..the other 5.1 HD channels did not do this..anyone else every see this problem or know what it's about?

-David


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

Notorious said:


> Couple more note:
> 
> - the 30 second fast forward is ACTUALLY 30 seconds..unlike the 921 which seemed random, sometime 10 seconds , sometime 40....
> 
> - Lujan, not sure on the buffer time yet, but when you pause / fast forward it does have a Tivo like status bar.


that sounds great!! I do like that Tivo status bar better than Dish's old bar. and someone test the live pause. would like to see it go 2 hours as well

and heard about the double dvr tap for the recorded stuff. that's a bad idea. Everyone please call Dish and complain that the double tap should be to access DOV not to access recorded material


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

arundc said:


> Since you're in CA, not sure if you can answer my question. I am located in the DC metro area, specifically Maryland side. My current setup is Dish500 for 110 and 119, and Dish300 for 61.5 Do I really need to change the 500 to Dish1000 for 129? I need the seperate ANT for 61.5 since I subscribe to Int'l channels and I am told some HD channels are mirrored on 61.5 I currently have the 622 active and receiving all the HD channels. My scheduled install is next week - I was still able to activate the receiver since the basic wiring was there. Only thing I am hoping for is an upgrade from DP34 to DPP44 switch. Hope atleast this works out.


hey Arun, I was looking at the 129 map last night, and noticed just East of DC is where 129 is no longer acceptable. Since the DC DMA goes into that area, I would have to make a guess that our HD locals won't end up on 129, and there isn't likely a reason for you to change what you have.

Toast, D1000 can't see 61.5 anywhere. What it can't see from NJ is 129. You should have a d500 getting 110/119 and a 300 getting 61.5, 1000 is useless to you. hope that helps. And when the dippy CSR says you need a 1000, say, "hello, I'm in NJ, that is EAST of Harrisburg PA, you know, that part of the country which CAN"T see the 129 sat? So a 1000 isn't an option".  and see if that doens't shake the CSR tree a little for ya haha


----------



## ekrause77 (Feb 1, 2006)

sunfire01 said:


> So are you using a dish 500 only with the 622 now or did you already have a 2nd dish?
> 
> Jason


I have just one 500 and am getting NO HD channels now...I upgraded from a 510 and 301 so I only had one dish...


----------



## sunfire01 (Feb 7, 2006)

ekrause77 said:


> I have just one 500 and am getting NO HD channels now...I upgraded from a 510 and 301 so I only had one dish...


there are HD channerls on 110???

Jason


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Check the channel chart at:

http://dishchannelchart.com/

The HD channels are close to the bottom of this very long document.


----------



## jimmino (Feb 7, 2006)

Got my ViP 622 online yesterday (02-22-06) after a bit of work by the installer, the box did NOT have an HDMI cable and worse not a HDMI to DVI, which I was told would be in the box. The guy had to go back to the office to get it. Alls good now for the hookup!

I do need some help with my east coast feeds in HD. I'm on the west coast and the installer told me that he's pointing my second dish to the 129 SAT not the 61.5 SAT. His reason is that his boss said that everything HD will me moved onto that SAT. In the mean time I don't have my East Coast HD channels! (My West Coast are great) Can anyone confirm that the East Coast Locals will me mirrored on the 129 SAT in the future?

Thanks


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

Feb 22 Install, Los Angeles.

Guys (2) arrived @ 930. I immediately told them that I have 4 receivers, and that I will be replacing one, so I would need a DPP44. They both looked at each other and said almost in unison that they do not have a DPP44. Contrary to what was discussed in this thread, the installers took both my dish 500 and dish 300 and replaced it with a dish 1000. One of them mentioned that I don't need the 148 anymore. He also told the other installer that getting 64 (signal strength) on the 129 is a good thing.

With their lack of DPP44, they decided to add another DP34 and drill another hole into the apartment. They also did not cover those exposed/unused parts of the new DP34.

They were done at about 1115. I'm not quite happy with the lack of DPP44, the exposed DP34 connectors, and the extra hole in the building, but I am generally pleased with the experience. My last install date was Jan 7 in the morning, and the guy arrived at 130PM, with no receiver in hand.


----------



## arundc (Jan 14, 2006)

VDP07 said:


> arundc...I can see no reason why your current dish setup needs to be changed since HD programming is being brodcast from the 61.5 as well as the 129.


I assumed I would need a Dish1000 to replace the Dish500 in order to receive HD locals for Washington, DC (not yet available). But thanks for the confirmation! I don't want the current setup messed up unnecessarily so I will stick with Dish500 (110/119) and Dish300 (61.5). When the time comes, I think HD locals will be broadcast on 61.5 for my area. Usually my experience with Dish is, if I can't get the channels I am subscribing to as part of a package, they come over and replace the Antenna on the roof. So I am having a positive outlook.



VDP07 said:


> as far as swapping your DP34, unless you are mixing legacy and DP equipment or want a single cable sat. feed to your 622, why swap it?


I want a single cable SAT feed yes because I am really against drilling a 2nd hole in the wall. It would expose the cable even more outside the house as the receiver is in the 1st floor. Hence I would prefer the DPP44 upgrade. I hope I can get it. Do you think so?


----------



## arundc (Jan 14, 2006)

Rogueone said:


> hey Arun, I was looking at the 129 map last night, and noticed just East of DC is where 129 is no longer acceptable. Since the DC DMA goes into that area, I would have to make a guess that our HD locals won't end up on 129, and there isn't likely a reason for you to change what you have.


Thanks Rogueone! That confirms it for me then. I replied to VDP just above too. Since your in the same area, now I know for sure. I'll stick with my current setup, except request a DPP44.

Cheers!!


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

ordered a 622 today.
install is scheduled for April 3 

I think I should try calling back once in a while to see if a sooner spot opened up.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

jimmino said:


> I do need some help with my east coast feeds in HD. Can anyone confirm that the East Coast Locals will me mirrored on the 129 SAT in the future?


You need to call Dish about HD Distants. My recollection from the HD Charlie Chat is that they are not yet offered.


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

I had my 622 installed today and it was successful although not very smooth. The tech/installer could not have been nicer. The problem stemmed back to DN and not the tech/installer. I'm in a unique situation because my particular programming was to require 5 satellite feeds (61.5, 110, 119, 121, 129). I had a SuperDish for 110/119/121 and a Dish300 for the 61.5 with a DPP44. I know, I know: 61.5 is a mirror--but it's the only source for some of my ATL locals. I need 121 for the German package. DN had sent the wrong information to the tech/installer so he came out thinking that he was just going to re-aim one of the dishes to get the 129. :nono: Anyways... The tech was not aware of any way to get 5 sats to 1 receiver and neither was his supervisor. Anyways... He toubleshot and nobody from the install nor "DN official" knew so I elected to just have to lose the German channels to get the future HDs. Of course, the tech didn't bring a Dish1000 with him so that was an hour wait for another tech to get one delivered. Once the Dish1000 arrived, it was smooth sailing from that point except for when DN wanted to charge me $5 for dropping the German programming--excuse me but, no. They waived the downgrade fee on that one. On the upside, the Dish1000 is A LOT less tacky looking than the SuperDish... it's a lot smaller and the LNB config is more uniform--doesn't look jerry-rigged like the SuperDish does. Now I have two dishes mounted to the side of the house rather than one on the house/one on a post underneath it... Programming activated within minutes. Remotes programmed. Channels look great. They supplied the component cables... No on the HDMI cables though so I had to order.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

5 sats is possible. It is a pain on a 622. They can use a DPP44 for the first four feeds then use a DP21 to add the fifth feed on after the switch. Two DP21s and two feeds to the 622 (no single cable possible). Plus the DPP must be powered from another receiver or the power inserter on port 1 of the switch (and I've been told not to feed that output to a DP21).

Interesting but possible.

The Atlanta wing locals will be moving in a few months - perhaps then you can get a superdish back up and get the German programming back.


----------



## precon1 (Jan 4, 2004)

Contractor just left my house. No install today as he did not have Dish 1000 with him. He offered to put up another Dish 500. The last thing I want is to have two Dishes on my roof especially since Dish 1000 does it all. 

What a dumb thing. Show up with out the right equipment. You would think that people that do this for a living whould have a clue.

Disappointed!


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

precon1 said:


> Contractor just left my house. No install today as he did not have Dish 1000 with him. He offered to put up another Dish 500. The last thing I want is to have two Dishes on my roof especially since Dish 1000 does it all.
> 
> What a dumb thing. Show up with out the right equipment. You would think that people that do this for a living whould have a clue.


From what I have been hearing here is that you probably would be better off with a second dish for your location of the country. I live in NW California and I plan on having a second dish for 129. The dish1000 is too much of a compromise.


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

just has my 622 installed today and its running like a charm.tech just left 30 minutes ago.installed a new DP44 to replace the DP34 new lnb's and that was it.
now i have all HD channels on my 5 year old SONY KP57HW40 soon to be replaced by either a JVC 1080P ,SONY SXRD or a TOSHIBA 72HM195 1080P.
Heres how i describe the HD channels GLORIOUS
LOVE THIS MACHINE


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

precon1 said:


> Contractor just left my house. No install today as he did not have Dish 1000 with him. He offered to put up another Dish 500. The last thing I want is to have two Dishes on my roof especially since Dish 1000 does it all.
> 
> What a dumb thing. Show up with out the right equipment. You would think that people that do this for a living whould have a clue.
> 
> Disappointed!


To second what Grandude said, you may be better off with 2 Dish500's instead of a Dish1000. Most people in Washington, Oregon, and a lot in California are having problems getting a reliable signal from 129 on the Dish1000. I personally am still using my Dish1000, and after spending the better part of a day tuning it I get signal strength on 129 between the high 60's and mid 70's. However, right now, every 45 minutes or so there is a big signal drop on 129, usually around 30 points for me and I can't keep a lock when that happens. Another member here had a Dish500 installed for 129 and his signal went up 5 - 10 points and it seems he can keep lock now when the signal drops happen. If you seach around the forums here for 129 signal and Dish1000 you'll find lots of posts on the subject.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Okay, time for my install report. I have been waiting for 2 months on getting an HD and DVR system set up. While I was looking to get a 942 the announcement about the 622 came out So, its been a long wait. I have had the 622 setting here waiting for 9 days. My install was scheduled for 8:00-12:00 noon. I woke up at 5:00am to a large thunder storm with lots of lightning. Oh well, I thought I would not get a dish installed today.

When the installer arrived, the storm was gone but it was still raining. He had no dish on the work order. I explained to him I had to have a Dish 1000 or a second dish installed to get all the HD programming. He called his boss and Dish and got the work order changed to include a Dish 1000. But I heard him say the install was rescheduled for 3-31 and I almost had a fit. He said that was what they had to do to get the order changed, but he was still installing it today. He had a Dish 1000 in his truck so we were in business. That guy went out in the rain and replaced my Dish 500 with a 1000. I offered him coffee or whatever he wanted, I 
was so pleased.

When it came time to activate the new receiver, the Dish CSR gave him a lot of trouble (this is a Dish installer) about trying to activate a receiver that was not due to be installed until 3-31. It took him at least a half hour on the phone to get it done. But once he did, all the HD channels and locals were there just like they should have been.

Everything works great with the 622 except for one problem.  There is no audio on TV2 (just a loud whine). Dish says they will have me a replacement receiver by Thursday so I have an appointment for the installer to come back Friday and install the new box. 

The installer did provide a component cable when I told him I did not have one. So, I am very happy with what I have seen so far except the TV2 audio which we can do without for a while. My wife only watches that TV in the mornings and at that time on one will be watching TV1. So, she can just set TV1 to her channel and watch TV1 programming on TV2 since that does work fine (audio and everything). :icon_da: 

Chuck


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

Chuck, congrats on your install. Sorry about the audio problem. I'm awaiting my install this afternoon. That's rediculous that they'd think you don't know what equipment you need for the install. The Dish CSA's are really bad...they have direct access to your account and absolutely know what equipment you currently have and would need for the 622 to work! 

I sure hope they don't mess up on mine. When I initially ordered the CSA said I'd be needing a Dish 1000, so I assume he put it on the order. Why else would one want them to come by if not to install a dish? How hard is it to plug in the wires?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

liferules said:


> I'm awaiting my install this afternoon.


Good luck on your install. If I remember correctly you are in Arlington. My installer had 5 installs to do today but he did not leave mine until noon. Any way, he was headed to Arlington for the last 3. Maybe he will do your's. He started out a little slow, but it worked out great. Best of luck!


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

I live in the M-streets...still waiting...

I'll be pretty t'd off if they try to reschedule after waiting around...


----------



## sunfire01 (Feb 7, 2006)

liferules said:


> I live in the M-streets...still waiting...
> 
> I'll be pretty t'd off if they try to reschedule after waiting around...


I'm still waiting too, plus its raining, hope he doesnt mind getting wet?!

Jason


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

Well, they arrived at about 3:30 (timeframe 1-5, so not bad). Two vans pulled up and they tag-teamed. One did the dish switchout from 500 to 1000 and the other installed the ViP622. The guy who did the Vip install was a rookie (5 wks of training) and took a long time to essentially switch out the 522 for the 622 as all the cables were still there. I had previously used S-video for connectivity, so asked them to get component for it, which they did without objection.

Overall painless install. I am very impressed with how quick the 622 is with skipping forward on the guide, etc...

The HD images are good, but not as crisp as OTA IMO... but I'm happy in all with the whole process.

Hope everyone else's install went well today...Chuck, hope the replacement arrives quickly.


----------



## Manke (Dec 27, 2005)

Grandude said:


> From what I have been hearing here is that you probably would be better off with a second dish for your location of the country. I live in NW California and I plan on having a second dish for 129. The dish1000 is too much of a compromise.


I am just north of Palm Springs. I tried the 1000 and lost signal strength on 129. I could get it back but lost it on 110. I went back to the two dish setup!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Rob Glasser said:


> I personally am still using my Dish1000, and after spending the better part of a day tuning it I get signal strength on 129 between the high 60's and mid 70's.


I suggest tipping the dish up a couple of degrees. It improved my signal by 20 points with maybe a little hit to 119. I've had one fade just before a ten second cloudburst a couple of weeks ago.

There is something a little off about the Dish1000 geometry on the Left Coast.


----------



## churoval (Aug 2, 2005)

I got my 1000 and 622 installed on Friday and the installation was quite painless. The installer was very competent and came prepared. He told me it was his first 622 install so we were figuring out the receiver together. He also said they were told a couple of days ago that the 622 is 100,000 units backordered now. After he installed my Dish 1000 where my Dish 500 was, we found out that it couldn't see the 129 satellite from that location, so he ended up having to move the dish to a new location. The only other problem was that when he had to phone in to activate the box, he was on hold for half an hour. Then once they activated the box, they forgot to turn on the HD Silver package, so he had to call back and wait for another half hour on hold. So, total installation time was around 2 and a half hours.

After using the 622 over the weekend, I can say I like it a lot better than the 811 that it's replacing. That's not to say I didn't like the 811. It was a good receiver and never gave me many problems. The OTA tuner is far superior to the OTA tuner in the 811. The 622 locks onto all of my HD locals without any problems. The 811 used to have to think for a few seconds before locking onto the OTA signals and then fail to lock about 25% of the time. I've kept it busy doing HD and SD recordings both OTA and satellite all weekend. So far, it's been rock solid. Let's hope it stays that way.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

harsh said:


> I suggest tipping the dish up a couple of degrees. It improved my signal by 20 points with maybe a little hit to 119. I've had one fade just before a ten second cloudburst a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> There is something a little off about the Dish1000 geometry on the Left Coast.


When you say, tip it up, are you saying adjust the elevation angle so the dish is pointing higher in the sky? I found that this is the opposite of what I needed to do to get my signal higher on 129. I spent hours on the roof a couple weekends ago really tweaking my Dish1000 for 129, I don't think I'm going to get it any higher, and really it's fine if it wasn't for these huge signal drops that happen. If it would just stay in the low 70's, most of the time I'd be fine, but when it's dropping to 40 a couple times an hour that kind of hurts it. Thank you for the suggestion though.


----------



## ewells38 (Feb 27, 2006)

Hello All

I am new to the Site. I have collected lots of very helpful information here. So I thought I would share my installation experience..

I received the Vip622 via UPS on Friday 02/24/06. The installer arrived at 9:30am on Saturday 02/25/06. I am a previous DirectTV Subscriber, thus I already had existing RG6 wiring in the house. I bought the HD Platinum pack. which has Sat's at 110, 119 & (61.5 for the Voom channels).. The installer removed the DirectTV Oval Dish, added a second Dish 500 dish pointing at 61.5 and the primary Dish 500 pointing at 110 & 119. The Installation of the Dish's & Vip622 took all of 30 minutes. Activation was also rather quick about 60 seconds. Is there any advantage to using the Dish 1000 instead of 2 Dish 500's?

So all in all a rather smooth Installation  

Now for some of the quirks I've noticed as of Saturday. 
1 - I noticed that for some reason the Voom HD channels would freeze from time to time. I checked the signal strenth and it's at 100%, not sure why the picture and sound would freeze. Called CSR and they had me do a hard reset (Unplug)
Then the receiver seemed to work without a problem. Any other suggestions on this problem?

2 - I was scheduled to have the Vip211 as the second HD Receiver. Instead the installer brought the Vip411 with him and activated it. Should I call CSR and demand a replacement of the Vip411 with the Vip211?. As I've read that the Vip411 has ben discontinued. What are the major differences? Is it worth replacing the receiver?

3 - The DVR feature is awesome, I've recorded some programs on HDNet in 1080i format. Is there a way and/or plans that anyone may be aware of in which the Ethernet port can be used to connect to a Home network in order to transfer the recorded programs to a computer for additional storage and recording to DVD?

And finally. I have a Mitsubishi 65908 (65" HD Rear projection) TV, Using Componet video connection to the Vip622 and the picture is GREAT. This model only has Componet, S-Video, VGA & Composite connections. Is there any real advantage to using the HDMI connection.

I look forward to sharing more of my experiences and reading more of my new colluges here on the Site.

Thanks
E in New Jersey


----------



## bthessel (Oct 26, 2004)

Had my install on Saturday. The installers did a great job, our only problem was with Dish CSR's for activation. The installer called as soon as he got there because the work order called for a Quad LNB which was not needed but did not include the 1000, even though I had called multiple times before the install to make sure it was right. The installer said he is having a lot of trouble with dish lately about not having the right parts on the work order and when he calls to add the right ones Dish argues with him about what is needed. 

I replaced a 522 with the 622 and had problems with my billing. They kept trying to charge me for the wrong number of recievers, HD fees even though I was getting an HD Gold package, multiple DVR fees even though I only was keeping the 622, etc. I had to call back 3 times to straighten it out before it was right, each CSR told me something different. The installer was great though since he said he would not have me sign anything until the fees were right.

The installer said he was going to start refusing 622 upgrades unless dish gets it right on the workorder. He said due to the way Dish is writing the workorder he only gets $30 for the work even if it takes him 5-6 hours. Mine took less than an hour but he had been at the previous job all day since the other person had some older recievers that he wanted still to work and Dish did not take any of that into account.


----------



## MarkoC (Apr 5, 2004)

I had the same problem with my install this morning. The work order didn't say anything about a Dish 1000 so the installer didn't have one with him. Basically he put a new switch in for my 622 so both tuners had inputs. Fortunately I already have access to the 110, 119 and 61.5 so I am not missing any programming yet, but when Minneapolis HD locals go live on the 129 they will have to come back out and install the Dish 1000.


----------



## chrisjs (Feb 8, 2006)

I had my install Sat the 25th. The installer of coarse didn't have a new dish as part of his work order, but fortunatly he had another 500 in his truck. Once the second dish was on the roof he was able to get 129 on that dish with several transponders getting over 80% strength. The hook up was very painless, the biggest problem I had was finding my remote for my second TV to set it to Air instead of Cable to pick up channel 60. My normal antena in the attic is picking up the OTA digitals with no problem (never even opened the attick up) . In fact I will cancel my local channels now from dish until they have HD supported here in the PDX area. So far no dropouts on 129 and have been watching Rave for much of the weekend. This was my first expeirence with HD and am now hooked. I have been borrowing a projector waiting to get a 1080p tv. For a $1000 projector I am amazed at the difference between HD and SD. I am seriously thinking of buying one now while waiting for the 1080ps to come out this summer.

My wife doesn't understand why I spent the whole weekend in front of the TV especially when I was watching the Africa channel and elephants taking dumps and then exploring dung beatles. Although when the olympic credits where running and they were showing the mountains and sites around Torino I was happy with my new toy:hurah:


----------



## hankmack (Feb 8, 2006)

Install scheduled tommorow "8-12". I got a confirmation call. She asked if we had a two story house (yes) and what the cross street was. I asked it the installers work in rain, Reply, "I don't know what they do". Figured there was no reason to expect any kind of knowlegible answer about what was on the work order. So we will see.


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

Alright!!! There was a wonderful box from E* waiting for me when I got home today!!!! Sure is a pretty thing this 622!! Can't hook it up tonight because the kids are watching all of the Sunday shows on my 942 right now. Probably hook it up tomorrow and see what I can get. Also received an empty box for the old 301 to send back. Going to have to do some major receiver shuffling /addition cabling this weekend! Installer is suppose to be here this Sunday between 8 to 12. Hopefully all he will need to do is add a DPP44 switch.


----------



## TOAST (Feb 9, 2006)

ITS UP AND RUNNING! Just got my 2ed dish up for 61.5 , had to pick up lnb from ups today(2/27)installer did not have one on (2/22) finshed install my self. love this new 622, sd is not as good as my 510 but i can live with that. all in all i give the 622 a 9.5 out of 10, dish csr about 3 out of 10. Also have better singal on 61.5 then 110,119. can this be from using a dish 500 for 61.5 instead of dish 300?


----------



## Error_message (Feb 11, 2006)

Hello, 

I got the dreaded call from the Installer today they rescheduled me for 3/14/2006
I have had the receiver since 2/14/06 it was delivered by UPS. I placed the order
2/03/2006. Now it’s back to waiting. There excuse was they are just too busy.


----------

